# Two Week Trip



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

This was a great trip two weeks on the road and went to Mt. Rushmore, Crazy horse,Custer park, Badlands, Sturgis then to Grand Tetons in Wyoming jackson hole and yellostone, Old Faithful. Then to Montana to a friend ranch on the Clark fork River. Next was Bend oregon and then home the only bad thing was not enough time another week would have been great. We saw lots ov beautiful country and wild life. This was the greatest trip ever.

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Have a great and safe camping trip action

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jallen58,

Glad you had a good time. I've never been out that long at once......hmmm........maybe next year.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Jim,

We are gearing up for a 9-day jaunt through Colorado, New Mexico, and Texas. Can you offer any advice on the whole, "camping vs traveling" in your Outback? BBB brought this up recently.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Sounds like you had a great trip!








Man, two weeks in an Outback! Does it get any better?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Castle Rock,

Traveling take your time and enjoy the sights then relax and enjoy your stay.
Also plan your routes to see as much as possible. Our trip witch was with another outback started with the idea of getting to So. Dakota quick and then relax and enjoy the area witch was the right way to do it because after 20 minutes in nevada youve seen it all. Our first leg was Santa Rosa CA. to Salt Lake City Utah
14 hours with one stop at the boniville salt flats. Then 12 hours to Custer
So. Dakota the drive was more scienic going out of Utah so that made the drive less tireing. The drive was almost as good as the camping because you cover so much country and see the different landscapes All and All it was aperfect trip 3,424 miles and no TV problems or outback problems although I but new tires on the out back the day before we left. I would suggest all to try and see yhe sights in so. Dakota and Wyoming. We Also saw a lot of other outbacks on the road.

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

Wow! 14 hours and 12 hours pulling a TT. I don't think I'm up for that. I get tired and ready to quit for the day about 8 or 9 at most. That's a long day!!!

Glad you had such a good trip.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds awsome Jim. We hope to take a biggie like that some day too. Maybe an OB rally next year will get us rolling







So how many days were you gone and about how many days did you stay at each stop? Sorry, just interested and trying to learn. Thanks


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip Jim
We did Pa. to Fla and that was great
But I want to go out west soon
Trying to talk DW into it(I think I may her







)

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

14 and 12 hour pulls - that's pretty rough. I did a 10 hour pull from Yellowstone to Spokane and the first thing my kids said was "Let's never do that again, OK?" (I was nodding myself - too much for a supposedly relaxed trip).

Glad you had a good time - it sure is good to get away from it all and see some of the most beautiful parts of the county. I love big sky.

BBB


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

California Jim, BigBadBrain

We stayed at Salt Lake City one night the 3 Days at Custer south Dakota ( needed two more to see all, then 3 days at Grand Teton in Wyoming (supposed to be five but rain set in so we cut it short by two days) 2 days in superior Montana (too short also) then five days in Bend Oregon (best weather on the trip) As said earlier another week would have been good. We thought the drive would be tireing but to me and my buddy Ron it did'nt seem so maybeey the excitment of the whole ting this trip was in the planing for a year. Seamed like it would be tough but turned out to be great and would do it again. As far as the kids Two 7.2" head rest screens and wireless headphones made thier trip short watching the entie 9th season of friends









Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow! 750 miles in one day! That's a bunch. When I went to SoCal this spring, I did a couple 450's and thought that was plenty. Can't imagine doing a 750. When I get tired, I get pretty grouchy. It would probably lead to divorce city if I did a couple of really long days in a row.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jim action 
that is one awesome road trip








is there any chance you could outline your trip on a map, scan it, then post for all of us to see.








half the places you went, we are talking about going to visit also.

thanks
darrel


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

darrel,

Yea I'll try i still have 400+ pictures to sort through and get printed








I will see what i can do.

Jim


----------

